# Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2015 Week 32)



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Howdy, This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....



*For those of you that use planes regularly, when resting it or storing it, blade down or on it's side?*
*And what is your reasoning for doing so?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't have a lot of experience with hand planes yet, but I rest them on my bench sole down. It's a wood bench, afterall. Plus, I'm sometimes a little bit of a klutz and don't want to risk hitting the blade edge with my knuckles or fingers while reaching for something else. Or, even worse than that, my son's hands - he loves to be in the workshop with me, so I'm always careful about where and how I place my tools so that he doesn't have a chance of getting hurt by them. At less than 3 years old, he doesn't always know better, so I want to make sure he stays safe in the shop with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 2, 2015)

Blade down. 
Don't want to brush against one of my blades.
Easier to pick up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2015)

Blade down- I like my skin to stay where it belongs as those above......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2015)

When I am using them I lay them on their side, but I store them on the sole, go figure.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 2, 2015)

Sole down. It's on a wood surface anyways, Easier to pick up, and when I'm done with them for the project I retract the blade up above the sole anyways. Beats banging into it and taking the skin off my knuckles.


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2015)

Blade down. On it's side is a little hard for me to do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2015)

Tony that's a combination tool that I have never seen before; a truck/planer. Real handy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm surprised you don't have one Kevin. It's like a portable sawmill, only for finishing the boards!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm surprised you don't have one Kevin. It's like a portable sawmill, only for finishing the boards!



I guess if a cop pulls you over for a speeding ticket you could have a board running through it by the time he walks up to your combination machine and you could simple reply _"Speeding? In a truck? What truck? You have me mistaken for someone else occifer . . . this is a wood planer." _

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony that's a combination tool that I have never seen before; a truck/planer. Real handy.



And....it paints the wood too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 3, 2015)

Since I've never gotten the hang of using one, I store all of mine at the store. In their boxes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> And....it paints the wood too...


And it puts the lotion into the basket..........oh wait, wrong topic, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

